# CBT for social anxiety effective?



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anyone gotten better with Cognitive Behavioral therapy for social phobia?anxiety? I'm thinking about seeing a therapist that specializes at this and I wanted to if anyone here benefited from this type of therapy.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

hi Iric, and :wel

Regarding CBT, I would like to suggest that you post in the Coping with Social Anxiety forum and/or the Triumphs over Social Anxiety forum, I think you will get some valuable information there. I have done a variation of CBT, not as proactive as full on CBT, but found it very interesting and it helped me with my confidence, but think you will get better information from people with proper CBT experience. 
best regards
pabs


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Depending on how bad your anxiety is and what kinds of things bother it I think CBT can be effective. 
And welcome to the board


----------



## Boogie (Mar 10, 2006)

Speaking from experience CBT is helpful for anxiety and depression, It helped me. I think it is worth a try and a good place to start. Have a look at this website, http://www.rational.org.nz. Theres an introduction on CBT and a programme based on CBT. This programme along with the information helped me a lot. Good luck


----------



## Iric (Jan 26, 2007)

How many sessions have you been to so far? What kind of social anxiety did you talk about? I have trouble speaking in front of a class room and I don't really know if a Cbt will help me with that. How much does your therapist charge you guys? The therapist i asked charges $100 an hour which I can';t afford.


----------

